# Mac book pro not recognizing hd



## Dgra24 (Sep 15, 2011)

So I have a friends Mac book pro here and it's not recognizing the hard drive. When I turn it on and I get the folder with the the question mark on it. So wiped the drive because my friend told me he had everything backed up on his external but that didn't do anything. It still not recognizing the drive. I bought a new hard drive cable thinking maybe the cable went bad and I installed it and it's still not recognizing the drive. At this point I don't know what else it can be. If anybody can help thank you


----------



## K.allen6 (Oct 31, 2014)

There is a difference between Drive Wipe and Drive formatting. P { margin-bottom: 0.21cm; } Is your drive showing in Disk Utility?. Try to attach your drive with another system or any ThinkPad. Maybe, it work. Moreover, have you asked from the supplier ?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

the *?* mark doesn't mean the HDD is not being recognized, it means there is no OS on the HDD. Boot off of a Mac Install DVD or USB Flash Drive, and go to O*S X Utilities/Disk Utilities* and see if the HDD is shown, If it is a new HDD you can partition and format (erase) it here. Or if it has an OS on it, you can *Repair the Disk Permissions.*


----------



## Dgra24 (Sep 15, 2011)

I read two articles online that said the question mark meant it was the hd that not was being recognizing that's why I thought that what it was. I ran a DPS-test on the hd on a desktop I have and it passed. I was able to get to the OS X utilities screen and I click on reinstall OS X but it's not picking up the hard drive. Nothing shows up.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Boot off of a Mac Install DVD or USB Flash Drive, and go to O*S X Utilities/Disk Utilities* and see if the HDD is shown


If the HDD tests fine in another computer but doesn't show up In *Disk Utilities* from the *Boot Disk,* then there is an issue with the Cable, or the Controller on the motherboard.


----------

